# What do I do with this deer meat ???



## shoneyboy (Nov 6, 2012)

I need a little advice…..I have not had the opportunity to work with deer meat that much…..My neighbor gave me a front shoulder/leg and a neck roast…..I was going to cut the shoulder/leg up for ground meat to make sausage with, any thoughts ? and I really didn’t know what to do with the neck roast….Cut it up for ground meat? or cook it down like I would do a beef roast for rice and gravy ?  I know that there are many true hunter/cooks out there and they will know what to do with it …..Any ideals will be appreciated……Thanks ShoneyBoy……


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2012)

SB, evening.... I've cooked a deer front shoulder on the smoker.... Darn good roast...  Cooking it whole, I found it stayed pretty moist....


----------



## grabber (Nov 7, 2012)

Check out this site for lot of good info.

Freevenisonrecipes.com


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 7, 2012)

Shoneyboy, Im not sure if your pressure can or not but if you do, I would steak out the roast and cold smoke it for 2 hours chop it up and pressure can it. It is great heated up and over rice.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 7, 2012)

Mike Johnson said:


> Shoneyboy, Im not sure if your pressure can or not but if you do, I would steak out the roast and cold smoke it for 2 hours chop it up and pressure can it. It is great heated up and over rice.


I've never done this but my sister has for many years and I've got to tell you it's outstanding. 


DaveOmak said:


> SB, evening.... I've cooked a deer front shoulder on the smoker.... Darn good roast...  Cooking it whole, I found it stayed pretty moist....


Yep this is good here too! Remember though venison is really lean so be careful of overcooking. You might even drape some bacon over it


----------



## woodcutter (Nov 7, 2012)

I vote sausage. Snack sticks or Polish sausage would be fun.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Nov 7, 2012)

Smoke it for a few hours with bacon or fat back attached, then take it, bacon and all and throw it in a crock pot and let it cook for about 8 hours then mix in your favorite bbq sauce for some awesome pulled bbq sandwiches.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey mike....IUsually grind it and make sausage....  I just got  a deer ham and don't want to process right now so I sLiced it up along the bone in strips and sprinkled it with some lemon pepper seasoning salt from rite aid that my buddy had and we cooked it over a fire barrel on a grate with an open fire and it was pretty dam good. I usually don't like deer meat but this meat was good. This deer was taken from a hunting club so I wondering if the meat tastes better because I'm sure they are corn fed a lot


----------



## jaketruck (Nov 7, 2012)

Im in the same boat! I cut up a couple of deer last weekend and looking for more this weekend. Grinding most of it but am wanting to try some steaks and things.


----------



## turn4fun (Nov 7, 2012)

You can't go wrong with sausage,but if you want to try something that will really wow you, try the pastrami.  I tried it last season and am hooked.  It is a lot easier than it first sounds too.  I used Cowgirl's recipe which can be found here  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/73433/venison-pastrami   I've had a few people tell me that it's the best thing I've ever made from venison.  I've got my last roast on day 5 of the dry cure right now, it will be smoked tomorrow and taken to deer camp this weekend.  I've already assembled and packaged enough dry cure to do 20 lbs that I'm taking with me.


----------



## thoseguys26 (Nov 7, 2012)

There's so much you can do. First question I have is have you had venny before and do you like it? Whitetail (assuming that's what you have) is slightly gamey and some people love it (me) and others hate it.

It makes great ground products, especially if you don't care for the gamey taste because you can sorta hide that flavor with spices and adding other meats & fats.

Personally, I'd make a roast or even cut the neck roast into 1 1/2'' steaks. My deer are processed into ground, roasts & steaks. You can cook steaks or you can cut down the steaks into little medallions and make venny stroganoff, stir fry, etc. Roasts can be turned into great jerky too. Smoke and grill your steaks and make venny fajitas. Chili, sloppy joes, fatty, chicken fried venny, etc the list goes on. I've done it all.

Here's an elk sloppy joe we made last night.. a little sharp cheddar and sour cream... tough to beat!













Screen Shot 2012-11-07 at 6.41.35 PM.jpg



__ thoseguys26
__ Nov 7, 2012


----------



## mike johnson (Nov 7, 2012)

Bambironi ?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 7, 2012)

We turn as much of the deer into thin chicken-butter-fried steak as we can.
It's a long standing tradition in our family.

There's not usually much left for sausage...any ground usually gets made into Swedish meatballs or Golumpki.


~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Nov 7, 2012)

All deer should be forced to eat apples and alfalfa......   The meat is sooooo goooood....    My neighbor shot a bear that lived on pears for 2 months...... it was awesome.....    Pear price was down and he did not pick the fruit.....  left it lay for the bears.....   DARN !!!!


----------



## boykjo (Nov 7, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> We turn as much of the deer into thin chick-butter-fried steak as we can.
> It's a long standing tradition in our family.
> ~
> 
> ...


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 7, 2012)

So, when the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 came home and seen, what I'll call leg hanging out of the bucket 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 that still had the hoof on it, I got a little 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !!!! ....And we can say she was not happy......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.....But I did it just to get under her skin
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!!! So I had to do something with the leg fairly quickly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...... To get it as compact as possible, I just de-boned the leg, bagged it and stuck it in the back of the freezer. It was not very big, I after I deboned it, I had about 4lbs of meat. I will grind it up for ground meat/sausage, but I had to get it out of her view pretty quickly.....after that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!! I took the neck roast, washed it real good, made sure there was no hair on it anywhere. I put it in a gallon freezer bag, wrapped it twice in butcher paper......  then I hid it in the back of the freezer until I have a little more time to play with it....Maybe next week I'll have time to do something with it.....If nothing else came out of him killing that deer......I got the wife wound up a little !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And I want to say thanks for all of the ideals everyone.......ShoneyBoy


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 7, 2012)

Nothing like some good venison summer sausage with cheese and jalapenos in it


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 8, 2012)

Fried Deer, Roast Deer, Baked Deer Pot Pie, Deer Nachos, Deer Tacos, Fricasseed Deer, Deer Gumbo, Deer Etouffee.....SHUT UP BUBBA!   Yes Forrest, I'm sorry...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy (Nov 8, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Fried Deer, Roast Deer, Baked Deer Pot Pie, Deer Nachos, Deer Tacos, Fricasseed Deer, Deer Gumbo, Deer Etouffee.....SHUT UP BUBBA!   Yes Forrest, I'm sorry...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chef JJ, Leave up to you to give me so many options that sound so good !!!


----------

